# Interesting website!



## pinksugar (May 7, 2007)

Hey girlies! I found a really cool site that sells outfits and accessories that are 'inspired' by or similar to, the outfits of celebrities.

I was looking around to see if it was possible to buy a dress like Rihanna wears in her video clip 'SOS", and this website sells it (but I'm guessing doesn't do international shipping) anyway, it was fun to see what they came up with!

Trendy Clothes | Cocktail Dresses |Clothing Boutique|Trendy Clothing-Tabloidstyle


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2007)

Oh wow! That looks like a really fun website. Thanks pinksugar




They do ship to AUS. They have a thingy on the side asking for your currency and they have ours!!

There is a similar website that does copies of celebrities jewellery.

Celebrity Inspired Jewelry, Cubic Zirconia Jewelry, Sterling Silver Jewelry, CZ Jewelry from Emitations


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2007)

haha, I didn't look that closely since I'm always disappointed to find something that they wont let me buy! I'm going back to look again! yay!


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2007)

I know what you mean, it's very rare that they'll ship to us, I have already made a wish list on there lol


----------



## kittenmittens (May 7, 2007)

cool! thanks for posting.

now, if only there was one for beauty products


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2007)

omg one for beauty products would be soo cool!


----------



## GuessWho (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## glamadelic (May 7, 2007)

Thats awesome! I agree though.. they should have a website like that for celeb makeup!


----------



## natalierb (May 7, 2007)

Cool website! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ashley (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!

There's also ASOS | Designer Clothes | Women's Clothing | Women's Celebrity Fashion and they do have a beauty section. They also deliver to Australia!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg one for beauty products would be soo cool! Ditto!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 7, 2007)

Awesome website, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing!
There's also ASOS | Designer Clothes | Women's Clothing | Women's Celebrity Fashion and they do have a beauty section. They also deliver to Australia!





nice! thanks


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 8, 2007)

Thats awesome, thanks.


----------



## KristineEL (May 8, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## chocobon (May 9, 2007)

Thnx for sharing girls!!


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

thanks!


----------

